# Piperazine De-Wormer?



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone out there use the Piperazine de-wormer? I'm trying to igure out the dose to add to 1-gallon of water, my bottle says: Active ingedient per each teaspoon (5mL)...........250mg piperazine base as Piperazine Citrate. Looking to beak it down, says: 1tsp. per 10lbs of body weight. Anyone has any sugestions???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have wazine 17 which is for turkeys and chickens and it only has 17 grams piperazine per 100ml, so what you have is too strong, must be for large animals or something. it only kills large roundworms and nodular worms anyway..I would get something formulated for birds with complete directions on the bottle.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Piperazine Citrate is old and widely abused wormer that often does not work well. I would suggest Praziquentel as it is much better.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks...I'll try something better.


----------

